# First Scan



## allisonb (Sep 8, 2009)

Well guys.  Am very pleased to say all is well.  I went for my first scan yesterday and baby is fine, I'm 12 weeks and 5 days so due on 17th March next year.  Am very relieved as I've been in the position before when I've been for a 12 week scan and the sonographer has said, sorry but there's nothing there and have got to admit was worrying about this one too because I don't 'feel' very pregnant.  Have had no morning sickness at all and just feel a little more tired than usual.

What a relief, am very pleased.  xx


----------



## Steff (Sep 8, 2009)

hi Alison thats great news and your due on my best mates birthday as well so shant forget the date lol, im so happy hun the scan was all good x good luck through the rest of the pregnancy x


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 8, 2009)

*Fantastic news Allison *


----------



## Mand (Sep 8, 2009)

Lovely news Alison. Good luck for the rest of the pregnancy.


----------



## lynne51 (Sep 8, 2009)

hi alison what great news all the best lynne x


----------



## coldclarity (Sep 8, 2009)

Fab news Alison


----------



## bev (Sep 8, 2009)

Lovely news - thanks for sharing it!Bev


----------



## Northerner (Sep 8, 2009)

Wonderful news Allison! You take good care of your self!


----------



## rossi_mac (Sep 8, 2009)

Glad everything is rosey.

You look after you and yours.


----------



## Twitchy (Sep 8, 2009)

Great news!  It's a bit scary when you don't feel very pregnant, isn't it?  I've had a couple of scans so far & still can't quite believe it!

Fingers crossed all continues to go well for you!


----------



## Emmal31 (Sep 9, 2009)

That's great news my baby is due on the 7th feb so your only a few weeks behind me, I had really bad morning sickness for 13 weeks and I was still convinced I wasn't pregnant! Bet you can't wait until your 20 week scan now. Keep us informed how your're getting on. hope your well. 

Emma x


----------

